# Both Twins Transverse?



## AutumnSky

I'm nearly 28 weeks pregnant with DCDA twins, and when I had a scan last week, they are both transverse. They were both transverse at my 20 week scan too.

The doctor assures me that there is still plenty of time for them to turn around, but I'm looking to hear some real-life experiences if anyone has any?! :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Definitely plenty of time to turn yet hun. Mine were both breech until 32wks, then twin 2 went head down suddenly and unexpectedly. They were big boys too, so not much room but he still turned. There was no room for the other to do the same tho and he remained breech. My friend who had "normal" sized twins (5/6Ibs each), had hers turn continuously until her section at 39wks!!! x


----------



## daisybby03

just saw at my 20 week scan my twins are transverse too..head to head...:)


----------



## Lucy28

You have lots of time. My Baby A was head down and Baby B was head up for about a month until a week ago when suddenly Baby B was head down too! That means he moved at the 32 or 33 week mark!

Mine were transverse around 20 weeks as well.


----------



## tripletsOMG

check out self inversion at spinningbabies.com to help babies go head down.


----------



## AutumnSky

I'm nearly 34 weeks now, and will be finding out the babies positions via U/S this Thursday. 3 weeks ago, twin 1 was breech and twin 2 was still transverse.

I'm not going to try any methods to get them to turn. If they turn by themselves, great. If not, I'm happy to have a c-section. As long as they come out safely, that's all that matters to me :)

However, if they still haven't turned head down by now, surely its unlikely that they're going to now?? Especially since they're both pretty big and measuring a couple of weeks bigger than my dates!


----------



## Ambersachef

I have had ultrasounds weekly since 28 weeks... My babies are both on the larger side. at 33 weeks they measure 4lbs 11oz and 5lbs 13oz.. And weekly they switch position from breech to head down. I am not big at all, and i truly do not understand how they have room to even move much less flip... 
I say just give it time. you still have a good little while and they can still flip. :)


----------



## lizziedripping

DOn't know about that Autumnsky - my bigger twin, who was 9Ibs at birth went head down around 34wks, when he had been breech all along. He was twin 2, and unfortunately twin 1 remained breech becasue he genuinely had no room, was smaller, and squashed down by the larger. All bets are off until the eleventh hour, tho at around 34wks they do tend to hazard a guess and book in the delivery method x


----------



## daisybby03

Im not to worried, as I'd rathe a section with the twins anyway. I don't want them to flip them either. I just think mine are cute right now bc the are head to head, like the are snuggling :) I'm going to enjoy my precious moments :)


----------



## Anna1982

hiya
mine were both transverse for a long time ten or twelve weeks
then the little monkeys went footling breech
I had a section


----------



## knitbit

Mine like to be head to head, too. They are currently breech and doing tap dances on my bladder...


----------

